# I want a lapdog!



## CapotesMom

capote, for all he's worth..is not clingy. Which makes it good since I work a lot, but not so good when I'm on the couch and I want to snuggle with him. Capote doesn't snuggle. He plays. And when he doesn't want to play anymore he goes to lay on the floor instead of with me or on my lap. Any ideas on how to ge thim to want to sit or lay next to me without making him rediculously clingy and scared when I leave him? I've tried picking him up and taking him to sit with me when he's sleepy. He just wakes up and wants to play..


----------



## Thumper

My guess is, that Capote probably sleeps most of the day while you are gone, so he is a bundle of energy and wants to play when you get home! Even though, you are probably worn out some nights!  lol How is he on the days you are off?

Gucci is really clingy. She follows me around everywhere and won't let me out of her sight. As far as cuddling on my lap, she does, but its on her terms. She likes being in my lap when I am wearing sweatpants with a string on them for her to chew/pull on! haha! OR, when she's not feeling good. She has to be snuggled right up next to me at night in bed so she can know if I get up and get out of bed! But other than that, she loves running and playing and will bring toys to me to initiate play if I am sitting on the couch or on the floor cutting fabric! Her terms! Puppies DO have alot of energy and LOVE to play....maybe this is something they will grow out of? Not sure, maybe some of the people with older Hav's can chime in. 

You could try really wearing Capote out and then sitting with him and giving him special treats when he is cuddling with you (after playtime) and see if that helps?

hugs,
Kara


----------



## ama0722

Tired dogs are more snuggly!

You might want to try a class or a book on massaging your dogs. My father in law is a physical therapist and a dog's best friend. My girls fight to be on his lap. When the maltese gets up there she growls at anyone coming by. He does this massage on Dora and she just shivers. Might help him with becoming a bit of a lap dog!

Amanda


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Dreamer is the best lap dog you could ever want. She would rather be on my lap or wherever i am than just about ANYTHING! Of course she is 6 years old. Tripp is almost 11 months & he LOVES to cuddle-but only at times. When he is in a playful mood, he just wants to play. But they always follow me wherever i go & love to sit on my lap. I just love that about them. So i am not sure what you can do to 'make' a dog do that. Maybe when he is older he will be better. How much exercise does he get a day?


----------



## irnfit

Mine will follow me all over the house. They will cuddle and sit on my lap, but only when they want to. They will just jump up into your lap whenever they want some lovin'. 

Kodi will jump up, put his paws on my shoulders and give me a kiss, then settle on my lap. Shelby will jump up and then sit next to me in the chair. She ususally rolls on her side so I can give her belly rubs.

It's all about them.


----------



## Cheryl

He has learned to sleep independantly because he is alone during the day and crated at night. Perhaps if you joined him on the floor for awhile and petted him while he was sleeping, he might transition to your lap.


----------



## juliav

Bugsy is not a lap dog either, although at times I wish he would be. He would rather play with his brother and sister than anything else.  He likes to have me in his sight and follows me from room to room (so do my poodles), but sitting on my lap.....nope! He will sit next to me on the couch or at the end of the couch, but that's it. He would love to snuggle up and sleep next to me, but I prefer him in his crate. Brandy (my red poodle) thinks she is a lap dog at almost 42 lbs. She loves to snuggle and be all lovey and jump in my lap, and I mean jump (can be painful).


----------



## DAJsMom

Dusty is a lap dog only at times. She loves to sit on my lap while I drink my coffee in the morning or when I'm working at the computer. She will not sit on laps when she is sleepy in the evening. Then she curls up near us but by herself. If she lies down beside us, we have learned not to pet her because she will get up and move.


----------



## CapotesMom

well..I guess I don't feel so bad now.. I thought I was making him a product of his own environment or something! Lol...but if all of ya'll don't have lap dogs I won't feel like such a failed parent if he goes and lays on the floor instead of me. 'Sides. Sinatra is more than happy to fill that role...lol


----------



## Laurief

Of my three I have one lap dog, one that sits on the floor, and one that wants to sit next to me, with at least part of his body touching me. I think it is just the temperment of the pup- NOTHING that you have done wrong!!
Laurie


----------



## Cosmosmom

Asta was not exactly a lap dog . He like to sit beside me or on the arm of the sofa . He used to sleep with me and at times he would lie beside me and then he would get too hot and he would move to the end of the bed . He was not a snuggler but he loved to give you kisses and ear lickies . He was my constant companion ..
Cosmo is definetly not a lapdog - he does not like to be high and he prefers to be on the cool floor ..He is warming up a little since Ahnold came and he will give you a kiss now and again and you can pick him up and give him a cuddle and he likes that but no laps thank you .. He does not get on the bed or on the sofa - he has too stay down because of his dominance issues .. 
Ahnold is more affectionate . He loves a nice cuddle- he will sit on your lap for a minute or two and then he moves to the side or he will sit on the edge of the couch . He is more affectionate . Ahnold gets up beside me and Cosmo looks like good you keep her happy and I'll have a nap..  
Tulip my friends dog she likes to sleep with you and nestle right in .
They are all different ..
As to the playing I think this is normal . Cosmo loves to play he is the youngest and he love nothing more than to have a good ole neck and roll ..- He likes it more than Ahnold . Ahnold is more selective as to when he wants to play and he like to play outside more ..


----------



## SusanNorm

Ozzy isn't a lap dog but he loves his momma. It is very rare that he isn't right beside me when I am home. When working on my computer he is curled up at my feet or playing. Doing stuff around the house he follows me. At night when relaxing if he is asleep or tired i can pick him up and hold him for a bit but as soon as I get to figety or move he goes to sleep on the floor. At night he does curl rightup next to me and sleep with us but that is it.


----------



## JimMontana

Breeder we're getting our new puppy from... what she tells people... is Havs are a companion dog, not a lap dog. Just to kind of warn people -- that although they're in the toy category, they're not a lap dog, but they're a companion dog.

Our Minka cuddles a little on lap but not a lot. More often wants to lie right beside you. She will cuddle a little more when worn out and not so energetic playful.

Also, I forget how old Capote is. We think Minka is liking laps a little bit more as she's getting older? She's 10 1/2 months now.


----------



## ama0722

That may be a good description Jim. My maltese is a total lap dog. She will bark at you until you pick her up. Dora doesn't require as much attention. If I place her next to me when we have guest over, she is okay. The maltese definetly likes to be on your lap a lot more!

Amanda


----------



## Beamer

I thought Havs were lap dogs to?? so some are and some not? depends on the dog i guess..

What about Hav's liking to be high up? thats what I always read when I was first investigating the breed. Anyones like to be of the ground? It seems you all say they are happy on the floor?

Thanks!


----------



## aak

My hav *hates* to be held up high. He'll wiggle and squirm and whine until he gets put back down. He's not a lap dog either. He'll lay on the floor by my feet, but doesn't like to snuggle much. He loves to be petted and loved-on, but just not in the lap.

aak


----------



## Thumper

I'm a little surprised!

I thought male Havs were more likely to be "lap dogs", being that they are supposedly *more loving* than females?


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

My male Tripp, is a total 'love bug' but he does not like to sit on my lap. He will follow me everywhere & sit on my feet if i am doing dishes, brushing Dreamer etc.. He will give you lots of licks but he would rather sit beside me or on my feet  .
Dreamer is a total lap dog. She does not give near the kisses Tripp does. But she NEEDS to be right on me at all times, if she can. She is also very calm where Tripp is not. Its amazing the differences in them.


----------



## marjrc

Too true, Shannon, they can be quite different from one to the other. Sammy loves to get picked up and held and will lick you to death, esp. the ears!!! 
Ricky is a hugger and cuddly, poofy bear and when we sit on the floor, he'll climb into your lap and look out, like it's HIS spot. 

As to sitting on the couch with me, Ricky is often my left arm rest, snuggled alongside me and Sammy sometimes becomes my right arm rest, but he likes to burrow under pillows and laundry waiting to be folded. Too cute.  Ricky keeps moving around though and always ends up flat on the floor along the couch edge, at our feet. Sammy loves to be up higher. 

When Ricky gets picked up, he sits on your lap but looks out, not right at you, as if you were simply his throne from which he can overlook his domain.


----------



## Missy

WOW- I thought we had the only non Velcro Hav's out there. We really thought we were too boring even for our dogs LOL. Cash is more of a cuddler than Jasper he will sit on the couch with us- and if we're on the floor he will grab a toy and jump into the hole of your lap if your sitting indian style. Jasper will lay on the floor where he can still see you- but often in another room --- and when they are both done with us and feel secure we've settled in for the night- they retire to "their" 2 room vaulted ceiling condo as we refer to it- AKA- the kitchen and sunroom which is where they are kept when we are not home. 

We kind of wanted a lap dog too. But it's great that they are independant little guys. We'll just have to settle for tail wags and kisses---


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

I just wish they would go potty outside without me. Example-yesterday it poured rain here & here i am standing outside, 4:45 a.m, in the rain so they would come outside to go potty. Tripp loves it in the rain but wont come out unless i am with him .


----------



## judith

coco likes to sit on my lap when she is chewing on a flossie. if i am reading or have something in my lap she will push it off so she can lie down.


----------



## Suuske747

hello all,
Sierra isn't a typical lapdog either, she's a feet dog hahaha, She always follows me around the house, and when I stand still for just a few seconds she'll be flat out on the floor, watching me.....
She loves lying by my feet, on the couch, even in bed, She'll come and greet me, lick my face so I know she's there and then will curl up at the end of the bed by my feet...
Yes when she has a chewing bone, she loves sitting on my lap, and sometimes she even comes to me for a nap....I enjoy those moments 
I'm glad she's not a lapdog, I don't think I'd want her on my lap all the time.....at least then I have a little freedom hahahaha


----------



## CapotesMom

I have learned that Capote is a lapdog....IF and only IF someone else is around me. If we're at the vet or out and about, he doesn't move from my lap. If my friends are over he doesn't move from my lap. He's my lil bodyguard! But if we're alone, he won't sit on my lap to save my life..lol


----------



## Thumper

That's really cute! hehe

Gucci is getting to where she likes to be on my lap more! She even fell asleep on my lap this morning, and sometimes at night she'll crawl up on my chest and go to sleep! lol But it is all on HER terms!

Kara


----------



## Rita

Houston seems to know when to turn on the "lap dog" switch. Most the time he loves to be on the floor but when we have kids over for company, he will sit on their lap for 1/2 hour or so.

Yesterday, he went to see Grandma and sat on her lap. Never even went to bite her oxygen hose (that is a good thing).

I think they are so smart, they know what they want, and when they want it. LOL 

Capotes' Mom - great thread. It's good to know other Havs are like this.


----------



## Dana

My litttle 18 wk old Piper has only been on my lap once when I went to my grandson's softball game. It was a nice experience for both of us. She wants to sneak over to my lap when I'm driving, however. Go figure. So I have to place her in a cage when we go to the market. Dana


----------



## Thumper

Gucci is actually finding her way to my lap more and more these days. It usually means she wants me to scratch her head and neck though 

My particular favorite moment is when she sits on my lap WHILE I'm on my laptop and just looks at me like she's innocent of any wrong! lol

So cute!

Kara


----------



## Beamer

Beamer is pretty much a lap dog I'm finding. He likes to sit on our laps especially when we are sitting outside. Inside he has already declared his own spot on our family room sofa. He sits donw in front of the sofa and looks at us to pick him up. He lies down and does not move from that spot. I've never seen him walk on the sofa. If you put him on your lap, he wont fight it, he will just hang out and sleep. He's so cute!


----------



## Laurief

Kara, Logan does the same thing, he sits next to me and puts his chin onto the laptop & acts like I am being so mean by ignoring him!! It is so cute.


----------



## Beamer

Yeah, Beamer is very interested in my laptop aswell.. lol.. everytime I grab it, he looks at me with that 'why are u busy with that peice of plastic when you could be playing with me' look.. lol

Maybe we are all on our laptops to much?? hahahahaah


----------



## Laurief

Me thinks you might be right:blabla:


----------



## Leeann

You know its really bad when you are not on the computer and the dogs are no where in sight only to be found playing in the office due to the fact that this is now there favorite room in the house.


----------



## Thumper

LOL!

She has jumped on on the couch and ON the laptop and really screwed up my settings once. :brick: But hey, what else am I going to do when she's taking a nap on this couch? We are *cuddling* 

She will try to type too! Sweeps her paw to MOVE MY HAND off the keyboard. When she is ready to play, she makes it impossible for me to be on here. hehe


----------



## aradelat

I'm also glad there are others whose dogs won't sit on their laps. My won't unless I'm driving a car, THEN he's interested.
My question is, will he be more sedate when he's an adult? He's just under 8 months now.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Well, mine hasn't slowed down one bit! He's on GO all day! He's 18 mos.


----------



## CinnCinn

Rudy doesn't cuddle either. He loves to be with me. Follows me everywhere I go, doesn't like me out of his sight. HOWEVER, when it comes to cuddling on the couch, he goes to the opposite end. If I were to get up and move, he'd follow, but he just doesnt snuggle. At night he sleeps on the end of the bed. o( He's 6 months, and the most wonderful pet I've EVER HAD!!!!

With a smile,
Cindy


----------



## aradelat

Sigh...


----------



## Doggie Nut

Valentino is active but he loves to snuggle....first thing every morning he gets in my lap and just snuggles away.....gives lots of kisses too! He only does it for a few minutes then he's down and RLH until the next time he feels the need to snuggle again....I just LOVE that about him!:hug: :kiss: :kiss:


----------



## CapotesMom

ahh..seems like only yesterday since I posted this thread. 

I've gotten my wish. Since the weather turned cold Capote wants to be nowhere else but on or by my lap on the couch. It's a welcome change..Though I can't help think it'll disappear when it gets warm again. I guess I'll just enjoy the time while I have it!


----------



## irnfit

Awwww...I guess that's one good reason for cold weather. :smow:


----------



## Havtahava

Awwww!


----------



## JanB

Oh Mindy, how sweet! I'm so glad he's enjoying your lap this winter 

I find my Tessa is sometimes a lap dog...last Thursday was a terrible day for me; when I was feeling really really bad she slept in my lap for 4 hours. It was so sweet. So sometimes she likes to lay in my lap but just as often it's at my side or on the sofa with me. And actually that's OK with me. I think it might get annoying to constantly be in my lap! But she will randomly jump in my lap to shower me with kisses, she's very affectionate and she follows me everywhere. No matter how soundly she's sleeping if I move she snaps to attention! The perfect combination, exactly what I wanted. And yes, when she decides it's play time there's no stopping her or doing anything else!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

CapotesMom said:


> ...Since the weather turned cold Capote wants to be nowhere else but on or by my lap on the couch. It's a welcome change..Though I can't help think it'll disappear when it gets warm again. I guess I'll just enjoy the time while I have it!


I know exactly how you feel. Pepper has been more snuggly since the temps dropped, too. He used to prefer lying on the tile floor by my feet if I'm on the sofa, but lately he's been cuddling up next to me. Also at bedtime, instead of sleeping on the bathroom floor for several hours he wants to go straight to bed with us. Like you, I'll be enjoying this for as long as it lasts :biggrin1:

Wanda


----------



## luchetel

Parker is a lap dog sometimes. But the key is having had a good run around during the day. A tired puppy is a happy puppy- and more likely to be content sleeping on a lap!


----------



## whitBmom

Oreo as a puppy was not so much a cuddler, but over time I found he enjoyed being on my lap more and more when I offered him massages. Now when I call him, he jumps up and snuggles with me. Well, since he was so tiny I would line comb him on my lap and he adored it. It was 'our' time in the evening together where I would massage and brush him - boy do I miss his coat. We still have 'our' time together in the evenings when all is still in my house (kids in their beds). If I add another I hope he/she will be just as cuddly. If not, I have my cuddler.


----------



## Missy

Missy said:


> WOW- I thought we had the only non Velcro Hav's out there. We really thought we were too boring even for our dogs LOL. Cash is more of a cuddler than Jasper he will sit on the couch with us- and if we're on the floor he will grab a toy and jump into the hole of your lap if your sitting indian style. Jasper will lay on the floor where he can still see you- but often in another room --- and when they are both done with us and feel secure we've settled in for the night- they retire to "their" 2 room vaulted ceiling condo as we refer to it- AKA- the kitchen and sunroom which is where they are kept when we are not home.
> 
> We kind of wanted a lap dog too. But it's great that they are independant little guys. We'll just have to settle for tail wags and kisses---


It is fun to come back to threads an see how things have changed in 7 months. Interestingly, Jasper has become more of a cuddler(well not quite cuddly) since he has gotten older. Evenings he will come and stare me down until I sit on the couch with my legs up on the coffee table so he can sit on my lap- at attention "looking out over his domain" (i believe it was Marj who worded it that way in a thread) But just the other night he sunk into me all relaxed and just let me massage him for about 1/2 hour- I was in heaven.

Cash still is the cuddler in the mornings but the rest of the time now he prefers the floor and his squirrel to us. But I have hopes he will resume his cuddles once he gets out of his rebellious adolescence.

funny how things change.


----------



## suzyfrtz

Despite what we read about Havs being velcro dogs, that's not really true with Caz. He only sits on my lap when I'm combing him or cleaning his eyes. He's blissful then. Most of the time he sits on a braided rug in the entryway of our house. There he has a view into the kitchen, into the living room and into the hallway that leads to the bedrooms. My husband says he's keeping an eye out all around.
He loves to sit on DH's lap when he's driving...not the safest and he only gets to do that on the back country roads. But it is so funny...he leans against the driver's side window with one leg on the door like a real cool dude!
Odd, he only likes the driver's side, not the passenger side!


----------



## Jane

Yeah, Mindy! It's a win-win situation all around. This is the time you'd want a warm furry dog to be on your lap!! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## CapotesMom

I think he misses the cat being around as well.. I've been putting him in a separate room during the day so he leaves the tree alone and capote's been alone in the kitchen. So when I get home he's within 2 feet of me at all times..heh


----------



## juliav

Mindy,

I just love your new avatar and the singnautre pictures. You need to put them in the gallery so we can see them better.


----------



## CapotesMom

They're in there! I added them all last night.  They're also here:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2693&page=6


----------



## juliav

Mindy thanks for the link, the pictures are just gorgeous!!!


----------

